
Kernel raises $53M for ‘Neuroscience as a Service’ tech. Hmm - lifeintech
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/09/kernel-raises-53-million-for-its-non-invasive-neuroscience-as-a-service-technology/
======
knolax
Why can't startups come up with unique names. Even Krnl would've been better.

